# Top verified clocks?



## spaceman (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new here.  I wonder if someone can explain to me how to see the top clocks ever submitted & verified? I got a "magic" GTX260 Core216 yesterday, that maxed out the Precision utility, & I'd love to see if it's been done before.  I'm not exactly a hardcore bencher, lol, just got REALLY lucky buying the right card for a change.  Here's my verification linky. www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mv922/


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 21, 2010)

search HWbot for your card and look at the reported clocks. http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/geforce_gtx_260_216sp


----------



## spaceman (Jan 21, 2010)

I meant only in GPU-Z. Isn't there a database or something, where you can compare? Thanks for any help, BTW, I'm a bit absent-minded at times.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 21, 2010)

Can you play games all night on those clocks?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 21, 2010)

are you sure your gpu is stable?.....

my gtx260 max's out at 710... i know its the older 65nm rather then 55 but i find it hard to belive that would = 200mhz


----------



## Kenshai (Jan 21, 2010)

There is no way that you're actually running that speed on air at the very least. Show some benchmarks of the highest stable speed.


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Jan 21, 2010)

I smell BS :shadedshu


----------



## ERazer (Jan 21, 2010)

definitely need stable benchmarks


----------



## somebody (Jan 21, 2010)

Spaceman, what can sometimes happen when you overclock the video card is it becomes unstable and gets reset to use just the lower performance clocks. When that happens you can keep on increasing the high performance (3D) clocks as much as you like because it doesn't run at that speed but stays locked to the lower performance level clocks. Check your sensor tabs.


----------



## spaceman (Jan 21, 2010)

somebody said:


> Spaceman, what can sometimes happen when you overclock the video card is it becomes unstable and gets reset to use just the lower performance clocks. When that happens you can keep on increasing the high performance (3D) clocks as much as you like because it doesn't run at that speed but stays locked to the lower performance level clocks. Check your sensor tabs.



You're right (kinda), I wasn't familiar with Precision or OCCT, & didn't notice the core was running at 400 MHz. for several tests.  Pretty funny, I deserve a reprimand, lol. Here's what's stable for Crysis and folding, with temps in the low 50s C. www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6e85f/  I woulda called BS too, but I wasn't trying to scam or cheat, just got kerfused a bit.


----------



## somebody (Jan 22, 2010)

No reprimands for genuine mistakes. 

Would it be better if the GPUZ validation actually tested the high performance clocks rather than just reading the set values. Your thoughts Wizz?

Here's a quick example of a validation using clocks set to 10x what I would normally use to overclock my laptop. Because I forced the laptop in this instance to use the lower performance clocks, the high performance clocks never actually run. Similar to what possibly could happen if the GPU crashes and becomes locked at the lower performance clocks.







and the validation
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gqgxx/


----------

